# Proud Daddy



## TessiersFarm (Aug 30, 2009)

My 8 year old daughter stacked square bales in the box trailer today, only 2 high but she dragged them back to me to stack higher, makes me feel real good to see her being productive, I think when kids feel needed they work harder to do better. She even let me kiss her head after, thats getting harder to do lately.

Just a little bragging, Thanks for listening.


----------

